# Which engine oil?



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dilemma, Mobil 1 or fuchs/silkolene pro s ester synthetic.

I've got the fuchs In at the minute and can't really fault it but keep hearing great reviews of Mobil 1. Having read up on it though it seems there may be a bit of marketing hype with it and its actually not a true synthetic but a severely refined mineral oil with a small amount of pao synthetic added.

Anybody used both?


Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

What engine we talking mate? I can get you a good deal on mobil1 from gt in town. Give me a pm if you decide to go for mobil1 :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Ester based oils are far better, which one is up to you:thumb:
They deal with heat and friction far better; used in race/rally/high performance engines for that reason.
Is the extra cost worth it for a daily driver? your call.
I used to use Motul ester oils in my fast road cars. Best deals on oils was always from opie oils. They know their stuff and would be happy to advise you either way:thumb:
One thing I would say is, stick with the manufacturers guide on oil grade for your car.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

i use mobil 1 ow 40 in my vxr all year round good oil also roughly £28 at costco


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what car is it for, doctor,


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuchs is very high quality oil.

Also consider Motul 300v as that's also ester based. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fuchs, i use the titan super Syn at the moment and i'm really happy have also been recommended the Ester based product too.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Car is a celica vvti. I'm More interested in the cold running performance side of the oil as I do lots of short journeys where the engine is only just getting to operating temperature by the time I'm getting out. I know ester oil is designed to give maximum protection in high heat/racing situations but what about cold running? Is it really better than a good quality mineral oil at low temperatures? It's such a mine field these days especially since manufacturers were allowed to market mineral oils that have been slightly modified as fully synthetics.

Thanks for the replies guys



Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Fuchs, i use the titan super Syn at the moment and i'm really happy have also been recommended the Ester based product too.


That's another option the standard fuchs range. I believe the supersyn shares the same synthetic content as Mobil supersyn hence the names.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Phone up opie oils and speak to Guy what he doesn't know about oils you could fit on a matchbox


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't see why you'd want to use mobil 1 when silkolene/fuchs are available.

Though, castrol edge is very good (think it's an ester based oil).


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> That's another option the standard fuchs range. I believe the supersyn shares the same synthetic content as Mobil supersyn hence the names.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Well i'm like you also do short journeys but try and avoid (like anyone else i suppose) but for my car the spec is 5W40 and it reaches temp fairly quickly lowest so far this year with the car was -2 and it reached temp very fast compared to the 5w30 that was in it 

This is whats in the now

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-984-fuc...h-performance-fully-synthetic-engine-oil.aspx

Was reccomended this

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-1146-si...nthetic-oil-for-high-performance-engines.aspx

(obviously silkolene are now Fuchs) but not sure its worth the extra £20 as the titan seems perfect so far.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Would semi Synthetic be better for short journeys whilst the car is not fully warmed up, or fully synthetic.

Guys whats the difference between semi and fully, i have told by a mechanic that semi is better for the engine and cold temps... but my car Manuel states fully on mine... also told me the car will run better on semi, plus use less oil, as its thicker and better.

Can i have some help on this please, plus this will help the op doctor as well.

Many thanks.


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

I used Mobil1 (0W40) in my VXR previously, and the last 3 oil changes have been done with the Fusch Titan Race 5W40. Ran well on the Mobil1, but seems to run even better on the Fusch.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Would semi Synthetic be better for short journeys whilst the car is not fully warmed up, or fully synthetic.
> 
> Guys whats the difference between semi and fully, i have told by a mechanic that semi is better for the engine and cold temps... but my car Manuel states fully on mine... also told me the car will run better on semi, plus use less oil, as its thicker and better.
> 
> ...


Whichever mechanic told you that doesnt know what hes talking about.

Some synthetics may appear thinner when cold but at operating temperature they are the same thickness as a mineral oil if the grades are the same. Its a common myth that synthetics are thinner. If anything the correct grade synthetic oil is less likely to evaporate away than mineral oil.

The differences between synthetic and mineral are a mine field these days thanks to a new ruling that was brought in a few years ago. Fully synthetic should mean that the oil has been made from scratch by chemists in a lab to achieve an end product that is far superior to mineral oil in every way. Thanks to the new ruling, the courts decided that any mineral oil that has been modified by can also be classed as a synthetic. This opened up the avenue for almost any engine oil to be called synthetic as long as it had been modified in some way so when you buy an oil labelled fully synthetic your probably getting a mineral oil thats been highly modified in some way.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1206 said:


> I used Mobil1 (0W40) in my VXR previously, and the last 3 oil changes have been done with the Fusch Titan Race 5W40. Ran well on the Mobil1, but seems to run even better on the Fusch.


Thats the oil ive got in now. Fuchs Titan Race 5w40. I cant fault it but was wondering if the Mobil may be slightly better suited to lots of short journeys and cold starts with it being a 0W rather than a 5W.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Whichever mechanic told you that doesnt know what hes talking about.
> 
> Some synthetics may appear thinner when cold but at operating temperature they are the same thickness as a mineral oil if the grades are the same. Its a common myth that synthetics are thinner. If anything the correct grade synthetic oil is less likely to evaporate away than mineral oil.
> 
> The differences between synthetic and mineral are a mine field these days thanks to a new ruling that was brought in a few years ago. Fully synthetic should mean that the oil has been made from scratch by chemists in a lab to achieve an end product that is far superior to mineral oil in every way. Thanks to the new ruling, the courts decided that any mineral oil that has been modified by can also be classed as a synthetic. This opened up the avenue for almost any engine oil to be called synthetic as long as it had been modified in some way so when you buy an oil labelled fully synthetic your probably getting a mineral oil thats been highly modified in some way.


Thanks doctor for pointing me in the way, i appreciate that.
I;m not very technical minded on cars, its just my mechanic told me, to go for semi, looks like fully is the one to go for.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I've just put fully synthetic in mine:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Whichever mechanic told you that doesnt know what hes talking about.
> 
> Some synthetics may appear thinner when cold but at operating temperature they are the same thickness as a mineral oil if the grades are the same. Its a common myth that synthetics are thinner. If anything the correct grade synthetic oil is less likely to evaporate away than mineral oil.
> 
> The differences between synthetic and mineral are a mine field these days thanks to a new ruling that was brought in a few years ago. Fully synthetic should mean that the oil has been made from scratch by chemists in a lab to achieve an end product that is far superior to mineral oil in every way. Thanks to the new ruling, the courts decided that any mineral oil that has been modified by can also be classed as a synthetic. This opened up the avenue for almost any engine oil to be called synthetic as long as it had been modified in some way so when you buy an oil labelled fully synthetic your probably getting a mineral oil thats been highly modified in some way.


It's ridiculous isn't it? Some may remember Fuchs Titan XTR being sold as a semi-synthetic a few years ago but no longer, it's "fully synthetic" 

To further confuse things for Ford owners, some oils which previously conformed to the 913B specs (semi-synthetic) are now fully synthetic in order to meet the newer 913C specs.

You'd think that something like oil would be straight forward...:lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

millns84 said:


> It's ridiculous isn't it? Some may remember Fuchs Titan XTR being sold as a semi-synthetic a few years ago but no longer, it's "fully synthetic"
> 
> To further confuse things for Ford owners, some oils which previously conformed to the 913B specs (semi-synthetic) are now fully synthetic in order to meet the newer 913C specs.
> 
> You'd think that something like oil would be straight forward...:lol:


It's awful. There's just so much choice and all claiming to be the best! All I want is the best oil at any price within reason. I don't care if its 30 quid or 60 but the wild claims and synthetic buzzword on nearly every oil you look at make it hard to know which products actually contain the best oils and which ones are no more than what's in a 12 quid tub of autocare oil from the local motor factors!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I have Fuchs Titan XTR 5w 30 in the Mazda6 on the recommendation of Tim at Opie oils.
He says it's well suited to the Ford engines which Mazda6 has.
Must admit it runs quieter than the stuff that was originally in it.
I now change it every 6 months as i only do short journeys and i read somewhere that it is best to do that.
Titam represents good value for money in my case, but if i were doing longer journeys than i think i would go fully synthetic.

Kev


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

spursfan said:


> I have Fuchs Titan XTR 5w 30 in the Mazda6 on the recommendation of Tim at Opie oils.
> He says it's well suited to the Ford engines which Mazda6 has.
> Must admit it runs quieter than the stuff that was originally in it.
> I now change it every 6 months as i only do short journeys and i read somewhere that it is best to do that.
> ...


I think im going to go down this route to be honest. Im not convinced that using the Fuchs Ester Synthetic is any better for cold starts/short journeys as its a Motorsport oil designed for racing so it would make sense that any benefits are when the oil is under intense heat situations such as turbocharger bearings and constant high revving.

Fuchs Titan GT1 with XTR technology its whats recommended on the Fuchs site for my car so thats whats going in.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've heard good things about this stuff.http://www.royalpurple.com/index.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

lofty said:


> I've heard good things about this stuff.http://www.royalpurple.com/index.html


Never ever heard of this brand, looks good..


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I put Mobil 1 0w-40 that Costco do in both my Mercedes and my mums MX-5. 

At £29 for 5l it's pretty cheap and i've never had any problems with it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mobil 1 is decent oil, i wonder how it compares to castrol, castrol has been on the market for a long time.... shame mobil 1 do not do a oil for my car.

The one i always reach out for is castrol edge, but the castrol magnetic seems a better oil to me marketing wise plus the 75% less wear issue when staring the car from cold, but in castrol magnetic, no oil for my car again.

The only one going is the halfords oil, or the castrol edge, but with the edge, its 4 litres they sell, so i need to buy an extra 1 litre to do the job.
I just wish they sold a normal 5 litre, will do the whole car.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't think there are many bad oils out there now to be honest. 

Magnatec is Semi-synthetic not fully. Edge is better. 

I wont buy oils in a 4l container. It's a PITA and just a way of getting even more money out of you.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is magnetic semi, i thought it was branded as fully on the market, your right there they are making more money on this by selling 4 litres then to buy a 1 litre...


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Some interesting test results from Australia here. http://www.animegame.com/cars/Oil%20Tests.pdf


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

lofty said:


> Some interesting test results from Australia here. http://www.animegame.com/cars/Oil Tests.pdf


Lol did you have to post that. Now the fuchs is out the window!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Yea, Magnatec is only semi synthetic oil.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Valvoline faires well in that test (does look quite an old one though) 

I used to put Valvoline 5w-30 semi-synthetic in my old 1.25 fiesta. It was still running as good with over 100k miles on it as it did with 10k on it. I sold it 3 years ago and still see it running about now.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Mobil 1 is decent oil, i wonder how it compares to castrol, castrol has been on the market for a long time.... shame mobil 1 do not do a oil for my car.
> 
> The one i always reach out for is castrol edge, but the castrol magnetic seems a better oil to me marketing wise plus the 75% less wear issue when staring the car from cold, but in castrol magnetic, no oil for my car again.
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure it was castrol who Mobil took to court regarding the synthetic v mineral oil debate. From what I can gather castrol was marketing highly modified mineral oil as synthetic and Mobil didn't like it. Castrol won the case despite evidence from some top chemists siding with Mobil which allowed other oil companys to follow suit and market highly refined mineral oils as synthetic. Imagine the delight when brands such as autocare and comma heard the result. Their marketing departments must of wet themselves with excitement! It's now thought that Mobil have took the if you can't beat them join them approach and gone along a similar route.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Valvoline faires well in that test (does look quite an old one though)
> 
> I used to put Valvoline 5w-30 semi-synthetic in my old 1.25 fiesta. It was still running as good with over 100k miles on it as it did with 10k on it. I sold it 3 years ago and still see it running about now.


I used the valvoline syn power in my last car and it seemed ok but I didn't have the car long enough to notice any possible ill effects that may be attributed to the oil.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For a top spec ester based oil you can't do much better than millers cfs triple ester based oils, i have run them on road and track for a few years now and they have always provided the level of protection/lubrication that my cars have required.
Infact there were times on hot summer trackdays when i had my m3 that my car was still maintaining correct oil temps when others in the same cars were cooking their oil and having to park up due to lower spec cheaper oils, bottom line you gets what you pays for, but millers is usually competatively priced from opie oils


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

alex163 said:


> Magnatec is Semi-synthetic not fully.


Depends on which one you buy 

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-754-cas...synthetic-engine-oil-recommended-by-ford.aspx


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats the difference between the castrol edge and there magnetic version, by looking at the marketing side of view magnatic seems a better oil than edge, but edge is alot more expensive, i;m sure its the top of the line of product.

There marketing on castrol edge is quite limited than magnetic.

Could someone please help on this one please, why does not castrol edge have less wear on start up by 75%, where as magnetic has this...

I need some help on this one please...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Sorry is there any help the above please, as the marketing point of view, i find it confusing, just can't get my head around the magnetic and the edge, i need some help on this please.

Guys have you felt any difference in your car engines, comparing to magnetic and the edge from castrol...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I was told if they have the same code on the drum I.e. 501.00 which is what my seat requires. They are basically the same it's just the brand name you are paying for.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks dubber, hope you well.

The one i need is a 505.01, but vw make it confusing by saying i can't place 505.00, whats the difference between the two.

It gets confusing, with this 505.00 and 505.01, whats the difference between the two, its only one digit that is changed and thats the one at the end.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the difference is in the basestocks used. Magnetec is marketed to have these wonderful molecules that stick to the internals. These are synthetic esters. The problem then is how much of these esters are actually in magnatec? It could be as little as 10% with the rest of the oil bring a group 3 basestock which is pretty average. With the edge I've heard it is a group 4 basestock which is regarded as pao synthetic. The ester basestocks are group 5 which is regarded as the best and made by chemists in a lab.. The fuchs Titan race pro s oils are supposed to be 100% group 5 esters synthetics. You also need to take into account the additives in the oil as they play a big part in hoe good the end product is along with the basestock number. 

So i would expect edge is the better oil on paper. 



Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Also to add, the difference in numbers vw use may mean one oil has a slightly different additive package suited to the engine it is approved for.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks for the input doctor, this helps alot, its just castrol marketing is quite confusing, the magnetic on the site seems a lot better oil than edge, but edge being more expensive, i can see how its a better oil.

Hows is millers oil, very low marketing, but are they any good, plus the comma oil as well.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Many thanks for the input doctor, this helps alot, its just castrol marketing is quite confusing, the magnetic on the site seems a lot better oil than edge, but edge being more expensive, i can see how its a better oil.
> 
> Hows is millers oil, very low marketing, but are they any good, plus the comma oil as well.


I must admit I've never been a fan of castrol. They just seem to be all marketing to me but that's just my opinion.

I've never used millers but I've heard nothing but good things about them. Comma just seems like a cheapo oil taking advantage of the court case which allowed manufacturers to market a modified mineral oil as a synthetic. Same goes for carlube with their triple r fully synthetic oil for 20 quid.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

one thing about magnetic is it doesn't like hot turbos a friend had his engine destroy itself so he took it apart and had the oil sent off for analysis and it came back that the oil had failed due to the heat produced from the turbo the one factor I think he overlooked was that he was running a lot boost on a highly tuned engine which I don't think magnetic was designed for


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ivor said:


> one thing about magnetic is it doesn't like hot turbos a friend had his engine destroy itself so he took it apart and had the oil sent off for analysis and it came back that the oil had failed due to the heat produced from the turbo the one factor I think he overlooked was that he was running a lot boost on a highly tuned engine which I don't think magnetic was designed for


This sounds like a pretty good pointer that the basestocks used in magnatec are mainly group 3 which are modified mineral oils. They just can't withstand the heat that true synthetic oils can no matter how much they are modified and refined.

Jet engines require esters synthetics to withstand the intense heat they are subjected to.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I must admit I've never been a fan of castrol. They just seem to be all marketing to me but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I've never used millers but I've heard nothing but good things about them. Comma just seems like a cheapo oil taking advantage of the court case which allowed manufacturers to market a modified mineral oil as a synthetic. Same goes for carlube with their triple r fully synthetic oil for 20 quid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Same here doctor, i do find castrol marketing way to much, its hard to understand what the oil does to the engine.
Millers is a very discreet oil on the market, but i have never tried it, the only millers oil that that fits my car is the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states my car takes fully, so millers is out of the question.

Comma, i believe make halfords oil, never tried comma oil or the halfords version.

Carlube i would not go there, the marketing states tvr use this oil, but i just can't place this oil in any car, due to the price of the oil, seems cheap to me... i think this oil may do more harm than good in a car engine.... thats just my opinion.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Same here doctor, i do find castrol marketing way to much, its hard to understand what the oil does to the engine.
> Millers is a very discreet oil on the market, but i have never tried it, the only millers oil that that fits my car is the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states my car takes fully, so millers is out of the question.
> 
> Comma, i believe make halfords oil, never tried comma oil or the halfords version.
> ...


Which brings us back to square one. Which oil? LOL.
I think I'm just going to toss a coin between Mobil 1 and fuchs Titan pro s race.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Which brings us back to square one. Which oil? LOL.
> I think I'm just going to toss a coin between Mobil 1 and fuchs Titan pro s race.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


come see me if it lands on the mobil side :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Which brings us back to square one. Which oil? LOL.
> I think I'm just going to toss a coin between Mobil 1 and fuchs Titan pro s race.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Yeah, theres so many, its hard to choose


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Lucas oil is excellent. They do full or semi synthetic.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Same here doctor, i do find castrol marketing way to much, its hard to understand what the oil does to the engine.
> Millers is a very discreet oil on the market, but i have never tried it, the only millers oil that that fits my car is the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states my car takes fully, so millers is out of the question.
> 
> Comma, i believe make halfords oil, never tried comma oil or the halfords version.
> ...


Dunno where you're getting your facts from with regards to millers mate but there range is very comprehensive and i'm pretty confident they would do an oil for pretty much any car currently on the market in the uk, in the rest of the company you have listed millers top of the range cfs 3 esther competition FULLY synthetic oils are way way better than the rest, tried and tested:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

msb said:


> Dunno where you're getting your facts from with regards to millers mate but there range is very comprehensive and i'm pretty confident they would do an oil for pretty much any car currently on the market in the uk, in the rest of the company you have listed millers top of the range cfs 3 esther competition FULLY synthetic oils are way way better than the rest, tried and tested:thumb:


That oil will not go in my car, its the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states fully on mine, otherwise i would of gone for millers, but they don't do a fully pd oil for my car....

Millers, might be a good brand, but not alot of people have heard of them...

I don't really know if that oil is tried and tested on my car, i don't know why millers have done a semi for my car, when vw request it needs to be fully.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

there is a huge amount of science when it comes to oils! the silkolene pro s is a high performance oil designed for car that are driven hard! I wouldn't personally use it unless you are a high revving tyre scorcher! I would stick with manufacturing recommendations or as mentioned ask Guy at opie oils.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> That oil will not go in my car, its the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states fully on mine, otherwise i would of gone for millers, but they don't do a fully pd oil for my car....
> 
> Millers, might be a good brand, but not alot of people have heard of them...
> 
> I don't really know if that oil is tried and tested on my car, i don't know why millers have done a semi for my car, when vw request it needs to be fully.


Think you need to check out opie oils mate cos millers do a fully syntnetic oil for vw pd engines called XF Longlife 5w-30 that meets the latest vw engine oil specifications, should be more than adequate


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone used Amsoil? There's a load of hype on US forums together with Royal Purple but it's actually available over here - Pricey though...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Has anyone used Amsoil? There's a load of hype on US forums together with Royal Purple but it's actually available over here - Pricey though...


amsoil's mean't to be very good,and royal purple is very highly regarded in the bmw scene, but when i had my m3 millers products provided everything i needed for fast road and track use:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i used amsoil in my m3's and in evo's etc very very good quality... as the saying goes "you get what you pay for"


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

kings.. said:


> i used amsoil in my m3's and in evo's etc very very good quality... as the saying goes "you get what you pay for"


woohoo someone else with my way of thinking:wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is going the the Spec B this week,apparently really good oil http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68973-s...5w-30-premium-fully-synthetic-engine-oil.aspx


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Shell helix is very good too.... I used to use that in my MX bikes, it is also used by many race teams so I guess its pretty good stuff!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

msb said:


> Think you need to check out opie oils mate cos millers do a fully syntnetic oil for vw pd engines called XF Longlife 5w-30 that meets the latest vw engine oil specifications, should be more than adequate


I know the one you mean, thats not got a rating of 505.01 on the bottle, i think the numbers are more levels on that one...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

shell a decent oil, but they don't have a spec for my car.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

What spec does your car have to meet?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Specs 505.01, theres not many oils on the market that have this, its limited.

If it was 505.00, there would be no problem for me, i could really go for any, lots o different brands to choose from.

I remember when i brought the car, the only oil available then, was through vw direct, which i had to buy.

I don't get these 507 numbers, they are higher, but i have feeling they will not be compatible with my car.

The issue with vw oil, it burns like mad has in the past, its so thin, for some reason.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Usually later spec oils are backwards compatible. 

Have you contacted Opie oils via their "oil recommendation" feature on their site? 

I'm sure they will give you a few decent options.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-751-vw-50501-oil.aspx

The Gulf option looks quite good.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Specs 505.01, theres not many oils on the market that have this, its limited.
> 
> If it was 505.00, there would be no problem for me, i could really go for any, lots o different brands to choose from.
> 
> ...


Trip, one of the guys I deliver to owns a garage called just vw. His name is john and he is one of the best vw guys around and very well respected within the vw scene. I can get his number for you if you want to have a chat with him. He will 100% know what oil is suitable for your car.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks that does look like a good oil, never hear of gulf, but it looks great that oil, got semi, plus fully there..

Looks like the fully is the one to go for, who makes gulf oil.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dubber said:


> come see me if it lands on the mobil side :thumb:


Thanks for that pal, I appreciate your kind offer. I'll do the coin toss tomorrow and let you know what I end up with!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Trip, one of the guys I deliver to owns a garage called just vw. His name is john and he is one of the best vw guys around and very well respected within the vw scene. I can get his number for you if you want to have a chat with him. He will 100% know what oil is suitable for your car.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Thanks Doctor, that will be great, i would love to chat to him, as his a vw specialist, so he will know straight away.

Any luck doctor with your oil.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Doctor, that will be great, i would love to chat to him, as his a vw specialist, so he will know straight away.
> 
> Any luck doctor with your oil.


I'm tossing a coin between fuchs and Mobil 1 tomorrow lol.

I'll get you the number for john the vw guy tomoz and pm you with it.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Thats the oil ive got in now. Fuchs Titan Race 5w40. I cant fault it but was wondering if the Mobil may be slightly better suited to lots of short journeys and cold starts with it being a 0W rather than a 5W.


I also do mainly short trips (only done 10,500 miles in 26 months). Since I've owned the VXR, I've been dropping the oil every 6 months, and it's still been coming out golden. This time, I'm going to leave it for 12 months due to the fact I'm running Fuchs.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Does this john happen to be john jeffers! jvw? Haydock? if so i have his number. What he don't no about dubs aint worth nowing :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> That oil will not go in my car, its the pd version, but thats semi, my Manuel states fully on mine, otherwise i would of gone for millers, but they don't do a fully pd oil for my car....
> 
> Millers, might be a good brand, but not alot of people have heard of them...
> 
> I don't really know if that oil is tried and tested on my car, i don't know why millers have done a semi for my car, when vw request it needs to be fully.


Trip, I had the same engine in my "spare" car. Mine was an x reg a4, 1.9tdi. I can not remember the 50**** number but you are correct in saying it differs from other 5/30 oils. This is for a reason, as you are already aware. I forget now but I ended up with castrol, they do a couple of 5/30 oils, one is more expensive than the other. You need the expensive one, typical eh! are they called magnetex and edge, I cant remember. If your manual states 5004. (or what ever), you can use 5005 for instance as it is a superior oil.

You have been recommended two "experts" to seek advice from in opie oils, and the guy the Doc has mentioned. Have you spoke to either yet:tumbleweed:

What I will add is that my turbo died very early and I put it down to incorrect oil always being used. I bought the car off a friend and I know where he had it serviced and what oil they used. Every car gets the same oil!

I used to use I.C.A in Preston for servicing when I had decent Audi`s/dubs. He is ex VAG top.top dog but set up on his own. He told me that you would be surprised what oil "some" dealerships use, regardless of level of service/oil requested


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I usually get flamed heavily for this but i use this stuff;

www.xado.co.uk.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dubber said:


> Does this john happen to be john jeffers! jvw? Haydock? if so i have his number. What he don't no about dubs aint worth nowing :thumb:


Yes that's who I'm on about. One of the best vw mechanics around. If I owned a vw he's the only guy I'd trust with it.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

alex163 said:


> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-751-vw-50501-oil.aspx
> 
> The Gulf option looks quite good.


look a millers on with the right specification as well


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Millers is semi my friend, i don;t know why on earth they have done a semi stead of a fully one...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Millers is semi my friend, i don;t know why on earth they have done a semi stead of a fully one...


If its up to spec, personally i am failing to understand the obsession with synthetic as a pose to semi, i have used some so called fully synthetics over the years and the have been utter crap,a good spec semi is much better than a cheap lower spec fully imo. one of the best semi synthetic oils according to most of my mates in the trade is vauxhalls 10/40 which absolutley run rings round castrols offerings that are supposed to be the same spec but when used in vauxhalls v6s leads to a whole heap of problems, sludging breaking down and alot of condensation and mayo in the breathers and filler necks. Of the choices you have if its got to be fully i'd go fuch's its the only other oil i have been recommended by other high stressed engine users:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I've done my coin toss and its pointed me towards fuchs esters synthetic again. I suppose its served me well and I've had no problems whilst using it so that says its done its job well. 

Thanks to everyone for their input and to dubber for his kind offer of getting me Mobil 1 cheap if I went down that route.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I usually get flamed heavily for this but i use this stuff;
> 
> www.xado.co.uk.


snake oil


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just found this which I found to be quite a good read:

http://www.performanceoilnews.com/oils_against_oils.shtml

I think I'll have to try Amsoil in the Cougar as it seems quite a popular choice in the US.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Opie Oils sells Amsoil.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just been having a look and cringing at the price for 6 quarts :lol:

I'm quite happy with the Ford Specific Motul oil I've got at the moment, which is ester synthetic but Amsoil seems to get excellent write ups everywhere.

I'll give it a go at the next oil change and if it's really that much better, then I could accept the price. If not, then I've always got the Motul stuff to fall back on.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

msb said:


> For a top spec ester based oil you can't do much better than millers cfs triple ester based oils, i have run them on road and track for a few years now and they have always provided the level of protection/lubrication that my cars have required.
> Infact there were times on hot summer trackdays when i had my m3 that my car was still maintaining correct oil temps when others in the same cars were cooking their oil and having to park up due to lower spec cheaper oils, bottom line you gets what you pays for, but millers is usually competatively priced from opie oils


I take my car to a Subaru specialist and it's the Millers above that he recommends. Surprised to hear that some peeps don't consider them to be a well known brand.  Have used silkolene (fuchs) pro s in the past, also a v good ester based fully synthetic. Opie oils give pretty good advice.

Obviously it depends on the car and use whether this quality of oil is required, but it costs less than a tank of fuel for the good stuff, so I would always buy decent oil for a decent car!


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Well I've done my coin toss and its pointed me towards fuchs esters synthetic again. I suppose its served me well and I've had no problems whilst using it so that says its done its job well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input and to dubber for his kind offer of getting me Mobil 1 cheap if I went down that route.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


I'm sure it will protect your engine well.


----------

